# My pigeons



## mousiemoua (Sep 18, 2007)

i sold most of my birds and these are what i have left.


----------



## mousiemoua (Sep 18, 2007)

hand fed this red splash. 








my main breeders.








ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very pretty birds! Thank you for sharing the pics!

Terry


----------

